# A dock in Warrington



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Visiting the folks. Fished their dock yesterday. Got a few. Tight lines.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I knew there were fish out there somewhere.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Great job! Did you make the fly?


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

SHunter said:


> Great job! Did you make the fly?


Yeah, I tied up all kinds of weighted wooly bugger type stuff with heavy lead eyes. Once I got the color right, they were all over it. They would chase brown and black, but wouldn't eat 'em.


----------

